# Fingal Motor tax and driving licence



## CharlieC (18 Dec 2006)

Recently changed car and need to tax it in Jan. IN the past I used motortax.ie but am not eligible this time
Where do I tax it in Fingal? Is it in Ballymun

Secondly I need a replacement driving licence- where do I send  D.800 to?

I've looked all over the interweb and cannot find a place to send the documentation to

Thanks


----------



## Billo (18 Dec 2006)

It's probably
Motor tax office
Queen Street
Smithfield
Dublin

It used to be River House, but they have moved.


----------



## CharlieC (20 Dec 2006)

Thanks yes it must cover Fingal

Rgds


----------



## exile (20 Dec 2006)

Does it matter which one you go to?  I've used both Ballymun and River House depending on which was more convenient on the day...


----------



## Billo (20 Dec 2006)

River house is closed. 

Block B, Blackhall Walk
Smithfield
Dublin 7

Is the full address


----------

